# [Wet Thumb Forum]-OK I'm hooked



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

After lurking here for a while and reading everything in sight I decided to try a low tech tank.
I will start small, a 10 gal. I have it dried in and ready for water and plants. It will have 2wpg. So it is a low light setup. No ferts or Co2. I have followed Diana's method as outlined here and in her book as much as I can. 
The questions I have are about the plants and to filter or not.
This is the list of plants I was shooting for. 
1-Red Tiger Lotus (in back corner)
1-Tropical Swordplant (in opposite back corner)
2-Petite Nana (next to a large rock sightly off center)
4-5 Anubis Nana (fill-in the mid-ground)
5- Marsileo Minuta (in front)But these are banned here in Oklahoma as a danger to the local Eco-system so I need a suitable replacement.
Are these plants a good mix? 
Also should I use a filter or just let the plants do it?

Sophie


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

Sophie,

You might reconsider the tiger lotus, I have 3 and they get HUGE if you don't prune them vigorously. I have contemplated getting rid of the ones I have but found their root systems to be too large and complex to remove now so I keep them heavily pruned. They are beautiful though!

Regards,
Erin


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

what kind of tropical sword?
Most swords would get too huge for a 10 gallon tank. No amazons for sure.

I'd probably use more rooted plants that stay short like chain swords and crypts rather than the anubias.

If you're near OKC or Tulsa, we have an aquarium club that you oughta check out.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks,
I find what you read and what is reality is often different that is why I asked. 

Betty, 
I am in OKC and will check the club. 
Any particular cyrpts you would recommend? 

Erin,
Thanks that saves me from a headache I do not want.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool!









Tropica has a good page with pictures of lots of different types of plants. The images are clickable and take you to plant profiles.
Here's another article on crypts. and one on choosing sword plants.
I have bronze wendetti, green wendetti, and crypt lutea (cuz those were the varieties at petsmart! LOL).


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

Betty, 
The green and bronze will work as well as the Chain Swords, thanks again. 
Now for a few more, Hmmm....

I tryed my light out, it was a left-over 24" flouresent. It is too unstable just sitting on top, so I ordered a 2x13 from AH to suspend over the tank. So that ups my light to 2.6WPG.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Sophie,

E. Tennelus and S. Sublata would make great foreground plants for your tank. They get no taller than 3 to 6 inches (usually) and spread rapidly by runners. Robert sells them.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill, will check them out.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

My S. Subulata that stayed short in my non soil based tanks, got very tall in my natural planted tanks. I'd stick with Echinodorus tenellus myself.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Sophie, maybe you could consider some fast-growing stem plants and floating plants in addition to your other plants. They usually get going faster than the rooted plants and will help to control algae in the early days. 

As to the filter, you could leave the filtration to the plants and just run the filter for water movement if your fish aren't getting enough oxygen, or use a powerhead instead. 

Good luck with your new tank!

From Alex.


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL you read my mind about the floating plants.
Now I just need to see what I can get from my LFS.
As far as a filter I have a Fluval I am not using so I will pull the carbon and use it to move the water.


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

Sophie,

If you are interested in some floaters but can't find them locally, I have tons of red root floaters (they have green leaves w/dark red undersides) that I would be happy to share w/you for postage. 

Regards,
Erin


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

Update....
2 tanks are now up and running thanks to a lot of help. 
1-10 Gal Wal-Mart special (this tank is a under $10. model.)
1-12Gal Eclipse
I planted used various crypts including Wendtii red, Lutea, and plain green. also Microsorium pteropus, Hornwort and Pygmy chain sword. The first tank is mostly Crypts but with enough other types to break up the mono look. The second is mostly crypts and Pygmy swords and Hornwort. Will add more if all goes well. 

I have broke down a Eclipse 12 I have had for awhile for a try at updating it as well. The lighting is at 1Wpg at best, I came up with a way to upgrade it to 2-3 Wpg, but I need to check the local price for cutting 1/8" tempered glass before proceeding. In the meantime I moved it to a spot under a West facing window where it will recieve about 4 hours of filtered sunlight per day at this time of year, dunno about summer. Will advise when I come up with a workable solution.

The plants are doing good, the fish are active and look happy. 

1-male Black Molly
1- female Black Molly (separate tank from the male don't want a bunch of babies)
3- Oto's (when 1 was in the tank he mostly stayed out of sight I added 2 more now all 3 are all over the tank, never saw them schooling before. I give em some blanched veggies and other food to keep em happy. that is if they beat the shrimp to it. 

2- Neon Tetras
4- Shrimp Ghost I think?? (I hope to upgrade to CRS soon..)
1- snail (type unknown too small)
These are spread over 2 tanks. 

I am waiting on the test kits to be delivered so I can not give any KH Ph etc levels ... but with the way the little guys are are acting it can't be too bad I hope.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds great!









So when do we get to see pics?


----------



## Sophie (Feb 12, 2006)

heh I figured that was coming.
First I need to get some print film and figure out how to get it to a digital format. 
The only camera I have is an older 35mm SLR. 
I have not gone digital cause it is a fairly good one with a lot of lenses, flashes, filters, etc....


----------

